# A Thoughtful Email Among Expats in Thailand



## Siam-Insurance (Nov 18, 2017)

A Thoughtful Email Among Expats in Thailand

“I'd like to find a few friends around here for intellectual conversation.”


I keep hearing that from some expats.*

Me, too.

So I'm posting this to see what might be done.


The conversation I have in mind is a small and private email group discussing expat life here.

The purpose is to increase our understanding of how things work in Thailand.

(Not open to the public like a web forum or Facebook or Twitter.)


If you are interested, send an email to me, and we shall see where this leads.


List(at)expats.postpro(dot)net

Your questions and suggestions are welcome.


-- 10-Year Expat


.


----------

